# Crew Cabs and Long Boxes?



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

How many people have either or both of these on their trucks? I'm just curious to the pros and cons of having a longer truck.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

if ur plowing driveways u back out and ur all the way across the road. larger turning radius. high centerd easly. pro they ride real nice 8 ft bed hauls full sheets of drywall and ply wood on and 2x4's that r 8 ft long close the gate and away u go


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

If your sloppy or lazy don't get a cc/long bed. You do have to pay attiention while in lot's. There has only been 1 or 2 lot's over 11 seasons in which my truck was too big to do it. On the up side when you want to push a pile ... you've got it hands down.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

i have a f-250-CC SB i dont mind it you just get use to it like any truck


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have both... 

They ride nice. They have room for passengers, comfortably. They haul 8' building materials w/ gate up, or up to 14-16' materials w/ gate down. They are stable when towing.

They are not as maneuverable as a standard cab shortbed, but plowing isn't the only thing I use my truck for... I own a construction company.

I won't have anything less than an 8' bed b/c I need to be able to haul as much building material, etc as possible. 

I have the crewcab b/c I either haul more people or tools that I don't want stolen... Also, how far can you recline your seat in a standard cab?

Ever since my first crewcab longbed, I won't have anything less... Extended Cab longbeds are nice, but not as comfortable for rear passengers...

Once you get used to the length, it's no different than any other truck... I'm extremely happy w/ my current truck


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

> I have the crewcab b/c I either haul more people or tools that I don't want stolen...


I hate when the people I'm hauling get stolen!!!!!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist!! As for the CC/LB combo, it's all about what you need your truck to do. There are times when I really wish I had the 8' bed, but thats what the trailer is for.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

linycctitan;500546 said:


> I hate when the people I'm hauling get stolen!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!! As for the CC/LB combo, it's all about what you need your truck to do. There are times when I really wish I had the 8' bed, but thats what the trailer is for.


no way id never trade my 8ft bed for a trailer. i can put 30 sheets of drywall in my bed close the gate and its not going anywhere. i can put my walk behind in my push mower back pack to trimmers and gas cans and edger and still have room for the bagger and clippings. i like my trailer but it dosent get everywhere


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

linycctitan;500546 said:


> I hate when the people I'm hauling get stolen!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!! As for the CC/LB combo, it's all about what you need your truck to do. There are times when I really wish I had the 8' bed, but thats what the trailer is for.





KGRlandscapeing;500549 said:


> no way id never trade my 8ft bed for a trailer. i can put 30 sheets of drywall in my bed close the gate and its not going anywhere. i can put my walk behind in my push mower back pack to trimmers and gas cans and edger and still have room for the bagger and clippings. i like my trailer but it dosent get everywhere


I also have a 24' equipment trailer w/ my CAT 257B w/ 4-in-1, forks, and backhoe, so there's no room for plywood or sheetrock... And, like you said, my trailer won't go everywhere my truck will...

PS - I can't believe you've never had people you were hauling stolen? Get ready to live...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a 06 f250 reg cab long bed and a 94 f250 reg cab long bed. On some tighter lots or driveways, its a bit of a pain but the long beds come in handy for the summer!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

It's defenitly tougher to judge distance with cc or ec if the choice is given I would much rather plow with a reg cab.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a crew cab but with a short box. It is not bad at all for plowing with. I do drives and well as big lots. Had an extra cab short box before and there isnt that much difference to me. Worst part is the back door windows fogging. Open them a bit and you will be fine.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

All of my trucks have been reg cab long beds I like them a lot with my toolbox in there I can still haul lots of things. In the fall of the year I carry a retrofitted 100lbs LP tank for a air tank it fits nice with the toolbox. The nice thing about the reg cab is I can only haul one other person sometimes thats nice.


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a GMC extended cab 8 foot box, and I love it. It can push snow like no other truck I have ever owned (and there has been a few) It just takes a little getting used to when you first start out.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

IMO, short beds are a waste of time on anything bigger than a 1/4 ton pickup. I would like to see a chevy avalanche or honda ridgeline haul any kind of respectable load in the bed. With that being said, i'm not sure I would want a cc/lb truck to plow with. Not only does it take some getting used to, it may not even physically be able to plow half my drives.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Idealtim;502496 said:


> IMO, short beds are a waste of time on anything bigger than a 1/4 ton pickup. I would like to see a chevy avalanche or honda ridgeline haul any kind of respectable load in the bed. With that being said, i'm not sure I would want a cc/lb truck to plow with. Not only does it take some getting used to, it may not even physically be able to plow half my drives.


I agree...

Also, a CC/LB is only about 2 feet longer than a standard cab/LB... I have to backdrag about 2-3' more from the garage, before I turn around, back in, and plow the drive just like any other truck...


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have the two extremes. The F-150 is a SuperCab Short Box and is great for tight spaces, driveways, etc. I even do some of the larger sidewalks for our commercial property!!! I find you can put most things in the bed that you need to, but obviously not as convient as the long box. The F-350 is Crew Cab, Long Box, Dually, or Fat ******* as I like to refer to it. It's good for those large parking lots and private road ways. Also, the additional weight and force behind it, most of the time is plowing in 4x2. Forget it if you need to plow a tight space...


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I used to have a 2500 extended cab 8' box w/Western Pro Plow on it.

It was great in a lot of respects. But turning radius, forgetaboutit. That thing needed a second zip code to make a circle if it was in 4 wheel w/the plow on!

It didn't fit in the garage either. If I had to work on it, it was outside in the cold.

But with good tires, it was a plowing monster. Nothing seemed to stop it.

When the time came, I decided to go with a smaller rig and trailer. Been working good for me. YMMV.


----------

